

Firefox implements HTML5 async attribute for scripts (in 3.6 b3) - enomar
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.6b3/releasenotes/

======
noss
I don't understand why SCRIPT elements doesn't have a "depends" attribute that
list id names to other SCRIPT that must have finished before this script
executes.

Isn't that a huge issue if you intend to defer/async a script element for a
js-library that other scripts depend on being there?

------
three14
The Mozilla bug report doesn't make clear what the actual limitations are of
this implementation - like how you can affect the DOM while running
asynchronously. Any ideas about what actually happens?

